# "Old faithfull comes through again"



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The wife and I went fishing last Sat. and the action was pretty slow. She actually just reads and soaks up the outdoors (low maintenance for me  ) Anyway after an hour or so of casting a mepps spinner and coming up empty I decided the old "Moss Boss" had to give it a try and not 5 min. later I pulled in a 3lb. largemouth out of the lilly pads. Yes I realeased the fish. 8) I'll never get tired of that top water fishing. :beer: 
That "Moss Boss" sure has been good to me over the years.

What lure do some of you fall back on as an old trusty on lazy summer days???


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

it depends on what kind of cover i'm fishing but if its tough i usually go to a jigworm, small crankbait or a small single blade spinnerbait. i know it's pretty tough when i can't get a bite on any of them. by the way how has your summer been for bass fishing, mines been pretty poor.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

The BassOreno, Zara Spook, or a small generic one with a gopher tail attached to it are my go to topwater.

I have a favorite shadrap and also a Thunderstick jr. that work "most" of the time if topwater is doing nothing.

This year has been pretty good so far with the exception of not getting out enough. Pretty pleased when I do tho. Good luck to all.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We are going after them again this weekend because the weather forcast looks sweet but other than last weekend I've not been out much at all. Softball tournaments and rainy weather tell all but I think more fishing is yet to come so I'll keep ya posted, good luck fellas'.

:beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I've been getting big largemouths in weeded areas right off shore at dusk. Some of the stuff is so thick I can only use a slip bobber w/ crawler, but they sure have been hitting it when it's jigged in front of them.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I like a small floating silver Rapala, catch a lot of bass on it but I use it a lot.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Ryan...your bass fishing has been pretty POOR?? I thought I saw SEVERAL photos posted by you with plenty of very nice fish. I personally cant relate to the claim of 'poor' bass action this summer. Ive been out several times and have never boated fewer than 20 fish in any outing. I wont claim that I catch monsters but I havent seen a real slow day yet this year...which Im sure will change as we head into August. As far as a 'go to' or my old reliable lure... The Terminator(twin blade,1/2-3/4 oz) Spinner with a Mr Twister Twin Tail Grub trailer pitched into any patch of reeds is about as CANT MISS as it gets. It sickens me to think were heading into the LAST full month of summer.


----------



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

When Iam fishin deep lakes or ponds i use the spinner baits, Green Or white, seem to work best for me caught me a few just shy of 3 lbs, 
But my favorite is top water for bass,

The Mighty "CHUG BUG" in silver and black guarentees me a fish everytime i use it..its amazing...i have to date caught 4 19"Small mouth here in onntario which were Just shy of 4lbs...i thought they were pretty impressve...

its a surface lure that u just pop along, i usually cast in a l pattern along shoreline, or in shallow water,,and im sure to find them ..

If you guys can find them, definatly pick one up...worth the 8.00 theyre bout 3inches long and float..and rattle...

But like i said i have never been skunked using it in the spots i kno it to be good for...other have tried it tho even with my rod and have no luck:s...guess its the jerk HAHA....

and now....iam Gone fishin as we speak LOL


----------

